# S14 automatic to manual gerabox... tough?



## Frmedic11 (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking to buy a S14. I have found a few, but most of them are automatic. How hard is the automatic to manual swap to do?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Go here http://my240.epijunkie.com/Automatic_to_Manual_Transmission_Swap_with_engine_still_in_the_S13_body.#Step-by-Step_Install for an answer.


----------

